# Bewildered About Upgrades and I Need Help !!!



## Steve

Opera
Chrome
Firefox

I keep getting notices from Internet Explorer that they NO longer support my system and they want me to upgrade to either one of the three I mentioned above..

I have heard that Chrome isn't good (in the past), but is it OK now ???? It will also screw up my icons I have on my desktop..
I know absolutely NOTHING about any of them other than what I heard, and that was some time ago..

I am using Windows Vista Home Edition....
G-Mail as my main e-mail source, but I do use others as well..
Microsoft security systems as my protection..
Spyware
 Cleaner

Question....
Which do I upgrade to ??????
Is this only a gimmick, or do I have to upgrade ???


Thanks for the advice.. I am really really confused ....


----------



## kburra

I don`t think the message is from Internet Explorer(Microsoft) because the browsers mentioned are all the Opposition,so IE would hardly recommend them...personally have always used Firefox,might look a little different from IE at first,but once get used to it,is fine.....incidentally when install Firefox will ask if you want import your favorites etc from IE,just click yes.


----------



## Steve

"You are using a version of Internet Explorer that Gmail no longer supports. Some features may not work correctly. Upgrade to a modern browser such as Chrome." 

is the message I recieve every time I open up my Gmail..

Modern Browser is in blue and when I open it up, I get the 3 choices......

I just noticed that this notice is only on my gmail and not in my Yahoo or on my carrier (Eastlink)


----------



## JustBonee

My only advice is to go buy a MAC ...


----------



## Matrix

Steve said:


> "You are using a version of Internet Explorer that Gmail no longer supports. Some features may not work correctly. Upgrade to a modern browser such as Chrome."


The message is from Gmail (Google). Chrome is also developed by Google. I have been using it for a couple of years, and I think it's faster and more stable than IE and Firefox.


----------



## SifuPhil

Steve, you also have to realize that browsers are designed (or at least optimized) for the latest versions of Windows. Vista is quite old by now and might not be able to take advantage of all the bells and whistles that any of the browsers offer. 

Chrome and Firefox are both great browsers, certainly less buggy than IE. Opera I'd stay away from, only because it's used by only a relatively small number of people and thus many websites don't design for it.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Best solution to all of it, That Guy!!   

I got rid of IE entirely - too many problems and bugs - and now I use Firefox and Google Chrome.   The Chrome seems easier to use, but Firefox works best for some sites.  Just have to play with it until you get used to it, is all.


----------



## Old Hipster

I use Google Chrome and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Steve i have Windows 7 on my PC and use Chrome and have for a few years,i have had no problems with it and find it fast, i have tried Mozilla Firefox but i find it too slow, i use Gmail as well would be lost without my Gmail it does everything i need_


----------



## Fern

I have Windows 7 and Firefox serves me very well.


----------



## kburra

Just download and install Firefox,when done,go to ADD/Ons and install "Gmail watcher" (see pic)then acces Gamil that way works a treat>


----------



## Steve

Question...
Why can't I just leave my system as it is ???
Why do I have to upgrade ???

I don't download music or videos..
I use the computer mainly for my e-mails and the forums I am on as well as facebook..

So I have Vista which isn't the most up to date version..
It sure is better than what I had before... Windows 98...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've never had anything but Internet Explorer Steve, because that's what came with all my computers, and I don't like to make any changes, no geeks around here to help me out of fixes.   Anyway, I have an old computer downstairs in the basement with windows 98, and still has the IE on it.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Steve the easiest thing to do as Vista is still operating, just install Chrome or Firefox, my preference is Chrome as i have been using it for a few years now and i am happy with it, once you do that just make either one your home page and IE won't annoy you anymore_




http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/e...tm_source=en_au-ha-apac-aunz-bk&utm_medium=ha


Here's the link for Chrome Steve , have a look and see if you might like it.


----------



## SifuPhil

Steve said:


> Question...
> Why can't I just leave my system as it is ???
> Why do I have to upgrade ???
> 
> I don't download music or videos..
> I use the computer mainly for my e-mails and the forums I am on as well as facebook..
> 
> So I have Vista which isn't the most up to date version..
> It sure is better than what I had before... Windows 98...



That's funny, because I _loved_ Win98! To be fair, I never had Vista - I went right to XP - so I'm just parroting what I've heard. 

I think if your system does what you need it to do then you're fine without upgrading. It's the darned Internet that screws things up - Facebook is one of those places that require you to have things like Flash player (and a few proprietary programs, I believe) in order to play their games. If you're not a game-player then you can probably get by all right. A lot of websites also require the latest version of Javascript in order to function.

But it's the browsers that seem to be the biggest pain in the neck, and MS IE seems to be the biggest culprit in that particular area. That's one of the reasons I switched to Firefox - the constant need to upgrade.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't do much on my computer, and I have trouble viewing videos, etc...but, I also have a dial up connection, so it comes with the territory.  I would hesitate to upgrade if it were me Steve.  When I get comfortable with something, I like to stay with it.  I don't stream anything or load music, none of that stuff.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Phil here in Oz Vista came after XP,not everyone liked Vista and were glad when Win 7 was released ,Microsoft have just said they no longer support XP_


----------



## SeaBreeze

I had Vista for awhile (until that computer wouldn't start up anymore ), and hated it.  We have Windows 7 now, and I like that much better.  Hoping I don't have to go to Windows 8, heard some bad things about that system.


----------



## SifuPhil

Jillaroo said:


> _Phil here in Oz Vista came after XP,not everyone liked Vista and were glad when Win 7 was released ,Microsoft have just said they no longer support XP_



You're right, of course - got my chronology wrong. I went from Win98 to XP to Win7.

And therein lies a lesson ... I bitched and moaned about being "forced" to upgrade to Win7, I didn't want it, I predicted the end of the world as we knew it, etc. But over time I've become used to it and even like it.

Now I KNOW that Win8 is the anti-Christ! 

As for support, there are always "fan-boards" that will support obsolete OS's. Heck, even the Commodore 64 has a ton of places to go for advice!


----------



## Phantom

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...er-which/1c582424-b75d-488e-964b-6606da6e5e2e


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve, it sounds like you may need to update to version 9 of Internet Explorer.  This is the latest version for Vista, and can be downloaded at the Microsoft website.  The download is easy to do, it will automatically uninstall the old version and download the new one.

Or, as been suggested, ignore IE and install another browser, or have both.  I have IE and Chrome.  IE is famous for hanging up, and a while back they had a serious security problem and it took them about a week to patch it...That's when I switched to Chrome and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Steve

I must congratulate the whole bunch of you..
You all seem to know one heck of a lot more than I do about computers..
I must admit I feel very uneducated and even computer dumb when it comes to these problems..

At the same time, I am completely confused as what to do.. I mean, WOW !!!!!!

I have high speed cable connection for my computer.. I am with Eastlink as my provider..
It isn't slow or anything..
My machine (tower) has 350 gigs of memory and 3 gigs of ram if that means anything..

I don't play any games on it at all..

As far as I am concerned, I don't mind if I keep deleting the notice I get about upgrading hoping one day it will go away..
Should something go wrong and I need help, I am then in a real pickle as there is NO one in our village to turn to.. I would then bring the tower to an expert in Sudbury about one hour away and be at their mercy to fix it or purchase a new one.. Either way, that isn't pleasant..

OK..... Bottom line....
*WHAT DO I DO ???????*
Go chrome ......or........ leave it alone ????


----------



## kburra

*Forget IE.*.._Forget Chrome "Chrome is spyware. The browser itself is designed to spy on you and  report everything you do and every URL you visit to Google. What more  needs to be said. It's not even a browser so much as a data mining tool  with a browser built in."

_Just download Mozilla Firefox and use IT...last word from menthego:


----------



## SifuPhil

Totally agree with kburra. :encouragement:


----------



## That Guy

Steve said:


> Question...
> Why can't I just leave my system as it is ???
> Why do I have to upgrade ???...



"New and Improved" is the age-old joke, Steve.  Seems the status quo just ain't good enough for these folks.  Infamous engineering quote, "If it ain't broke, take it apart and fix it."  Even worse when marketing gets ahold of it.  Planned obsolescence rules the day.


----------



## Steve

I just noticed something..
This notice only comes on when I open up my G-Mail and NOT on any other site..

It is a yellow bar across the top of my screen..


----------



## JustBonee

Steve said:


> I just noticed something..
> This notice only comes on when I open up my G-Mail and NOT on any other site..
> 
> It is a yellow bar across the top of my screen..




Still need help with Gmail? ... if so, try this link: http://ansonalex.com/videos/gmail-account-hacked-compromised-help/


----------



## Jillaroo

_I don't get the yellow bar  on mine, have you got an IT guy you could show it to_


----------



## That Guy

Jillaroo said:


> . . ._ have you got an IT guy you could show it to?_



. . . Did you try turning it off and then on . . . ?  (infamous IT solution...)


----------

